# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  В горячих источниках в океане нашли колыбель жизни

## Irina

*В горячих источниках в океане нашли колыбель жизни*

Предложена гипотеза, объясняющая, как самые первые молекулы ДНК могли размножаться в океанах. До сих пор считалось, что это невозможно, так как в огромном объеме воды ДНК неизбежно будет разбавляться. Новая работа опубликована в журнале Physical Review Letters. Коротко о ней пишет New Scientist.

Согласно современным представлениям, первыми молекулами, которые впоследствии дали начало живым организмам, были молекулы ДНК или РНК. Эти молекулы обладают способностью к копированию (будущее размножение) и постепенным изменениям (мутационный процесс). Одним из краеугольных камней всех гипотез, объясняющих самые ранние этапы эволюции этих молекул, является объяснение того, где и как могли быть синтезированы и начать размножаться ДНК или РНК.

Большая часть Земли во время появления этих молекул была покрыта океаном, и некоторые ученые "переносили" место рождения ДНК и РНК на небольшие фрагменты суши, где образовывались лужицы. В них исходные компоненты для синтеза больших молекул находились бы в достаточной концентрации. Авторы новой работы предложили иной механизм и подтвердили его в лабораторных экспериментах.

Ученые предположили, что "колыбелью жизни" могли быть участки океана вокруг гидротермальных источников. Там постоянно возникают слабые конвекционные потоки, которые могут распространяться в трещинах в близлежащих скалах. По мнению исследователей, такие потоки могут приводить к тому, что попавшие в трещины элементарные "кирпичики" для синтеза ДНК (ученые разработали свой механизм только для ДНК) - нуклеотиды, короткие нити ДНК и необходимые для синтеза ферменты (многие специалисты полагают, что эту функцию выполняли молекулы РНК) будут концентрироваться.

Вода у той стороны трещины, которая обращена к потоку, теплее, чем вода у дальних стенок, и скопившиеся реагенты будут стремиться к более теплой части, увлекаемые потоками. При высоких температурах двойная спираль ДНК расплетается, а это необходимое условие для синтеза новых цепей. Однако затем все эти соединения будут уноситься прочь от теплых участков и оседать неподалеку от источника, так как при высоких температурах компоненты раствора быстрее движутся и энергичнее "выталкивают" друг друга прочь. В итоге на дне океана рядом с выбросами теплой воды постепенно будут концентрироваться "нужные" для появления жизни соединения.

Чтобы проверить свою гипотезу, ученые поместили все необходимые ингредиенты в узкую трубку длиной около 1,5 миллиметра и нагревали одну из ее стенок. В итоге в трубке возникли конвекционные потоки, и нити ДНК действительно удваивались.

Совсем недавно другой коллектив исследователей объяснил, как на Земле могли возникнуть молекулы РНК, помогающие в копировании молекул ДНК. Этот вопрос оставался неясным, так как у молекул РНК не было "помощников", способствующих их "рождению". В своей работе ученые нашли потенциальных кандидатов на роль таких "помощников".

----------

